# Finally drew my sona



## colorbash (Dec 21, 2020)

Buddy! They/them only please.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 21, 2020)

Very nice! They look quite detailed!


----------



## colorbash (Dec 22, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Very nice! They look quite detailed!


Thank you!!!


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 22, 2020)

A bovine ?
Finally, someone is speaking my language.


----------



## Lenago (Dec 22, 2020)

Great art!


----------



## colorbash (Dec 22, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> A bovine ?
> Finally, someone is speaking my language.


Underrated if you ask me!


----------



## colorbash (Dec 22, 2020)

lenago said:


> Great art!


Thank you!! I worked very hard on it


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 22, 2020)

colorbash said:


> Underrated if you ask me!


No kidding. We bovines need to stick together to look after each other for this.


----------



## Renneon (Dec 24, 2020)

really cool design, i love the colors !


----------



## colorbash (Dec 24, 2020)

Renneon said:


> really cool design, i love the colors !


thank you!!


----------



## SpicyMagiCath (Dec 26, 2020)

I love them! The hair and the horns are so cute!


----------



## Tutorial (Dec 26, 2020)

Tauren?


----------



## colorbash (Dec 26, 2020)

SpicyMagiCath said:


> I love them! The hair and the horns are so cute!


Thank you!!!


Tutorial said:


> Tauren?


Like in wow? I was when i played, yeah


----------



## KiokuChan (Dec 27, 2020)

Cute.


----------



## colorbash (Dec 27, 2020)

KiokuChan said:


> Cute.


thanks!


----------



## Jojer (Dec 29, 2020)

That’s a good snoot right there.


----------



## colorbash (Dec 30, 2020)

Jojer said:


> That’s a good snoot right there.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 7, 2021)

Well done, cute design.


----------



## cowboi (Jan 18, 2021)

Am also excited for the bovine-ness @A Heart In Pieces 
Good job!!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 18, 2021)

cowboi said:


> Am also excited for the bovine-ness @A Heart In Pieces
> Good job!!


Uuuuh what you mean ? I'm at a loss here...


----------



## cowboi (Jan 18, 2021)

A Heart In Pieces said:


> Uuuuh what you mean ? I'm at a loss here...


I am also excited to see more cow themed art


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 18, 2021)

cowboi said:


> I am also excited to see more cow themed art


My sona is more a mammoth-minotaur, but sure thing


----------



## cowboi (Jan 18, 2021)

A Heart In Pieces said:


> My sona is more a mammoth-minotaur, but sure thing


Oops sorry, haha. I just got too excited for cow then, I guess :3


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 18, 2021)

Bovines are good chubs, that's for sure


----------



## IvoryAvian (Jan 31, 2021)

Aww, they’re so cute! Overalls don’t get enough love ~


----------



## colorbash (Feb 4, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> Well done, cute design.


Thank you!!


IvoryAvian said:


> Aww, they’re so cute! Overalls don’t get enough love ~


You're so right, I would love to see them on more characters


cowboi said:


> Am also excited for the bovine-ness @/A Heart In Pieces
> Good job!!


Thanks!! Love a good cow


----------

